# need help creating a dry lot area for foundered horse



## sunspot1995 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hoping someone can tell me the best way to create a dry lot area behind my barn for a foundered horse that can't be on grass indefinitely. Right now its enclosed but full of grass as well as pasture on two sides of the fences. The other horses would be in the pastured area. My vet said to round-up all the grass along the fences and behind the barn after mowing it down as short as possible I'm not real comfortable using round-up around the horses or the dogs and cats. Anyone ever do that? Is it safe after it drys? Any other suggestions to kill the grass? Shes been in the barn for 2 weeks now and is off all meds and seems to be walking pretty good, so I'd like to give her some more room to get around in and get some outside time. Thanking you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

put another horse in the pen to eat it down. It won't take long.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Throw two or three horses in there, that will tear it up in no time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, let the other horses eat it. But I would put sand down, I bet she'd try to get to the roots even. And those are more dangerous than the high grass. 

Roundup...it has a timeframe when it's safe. But I understand you, I'd be super careful too.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As the other posters have said - let the other horses in there. If the grass is tall and you have the equipment to cut it down I would do that first then put your horses in it. They will eat most of the grass but they'll trample some of the long stuff down while they're doing it so that will probably 'pop up' later. Depending on the size of the area and your budget you could follow this up with an environmentally and animal friendly weed killer. Around my place, we use a killer we make ourselves (vinegar, salt and a dab of dish soap - the vinegar kills the plant above ground, the salt makes the soil temporarily alkaline and kills the root and the dish soap (just a dab) acts as an adherent for the vinegar); it's not as potent as the real chemical stuff but works well for killing off unwanted plants in the short term.


----------



## sunspot1995 (Jun 19, 2013)

*dry lot*

Thanks so much for everyones replies! I guess we're gonna go the mow it down short, Round-up route. My feed mill guys says to wait about a week and then she can go in safely. We'll just have to keep up with the regrowth as needed. Again thanks so much. Nice to have found this site, with so much info and great people!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Box scraper? Plow? Arena Drag? 

Any of those will nicely tear up the area for you, then rake out the grass and done.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've used harrows that are virtually useless until the grass starts turning brown from using Roundup. Then the harrows work much better. My harrows are the old steel ones with rigid stakes and I can pull them behind the quad or riding mower.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

It always amazes me how quickly a couple of horses will trample a dry lot to pieces. Our is maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of an acre and I keep 4 horses in it at night. It grew up terribly last year when I had to keep my crew on pasture for 6 months after our barn fire and fences were down during reconstruction. Once we were done, it took them maybe 3 weeks. We did mow it down first though. And we use a 3pt rototiller behind our tractor to work my "arena spot" which is basically just a 200x300ft. dirt rectangle for me to play on. If you have access to something like that, it will till under anything you don't want and then regular hoof traffic after that won't let anything come back.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If trace amounts are ok, then rotate the other horses in there & they will take care of nearly everything. You could also use a grazing muzzle. If it has to be 1,000% no grass, then use Round-Up. Make sure to spray low so the breeze doesn't carry it into the neighboring pasture. Sorry your horsey foundered :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunspot1995 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just an update on my drylot problem. We went ahead and used the round-up and waited 6 days now. It really worked well. I had cut it down on level 2 with the lawnmower so there was almost nothing left. We let her out and at first she nibbled, but quickly decided her soaked hay was better and was just happy to be outside to eat it. Thanks to everyone for your replies and concern. We put sawmill sawdust about 8-10 inches deep in the barn aisleway for her to stand in while waiting to go out, and she seems very comfortable now. Think we got lucky. Again, thanks to all, and happy trails!!:lol:


----------

